# First let me rant, then question about my results



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

So I had an appointment on June 28th with my PCP. He told me my thyroid was enlarged and ordered nothing but the TSH test (1.187 range 0.300-5.000). There is a history of thyroid cancer on my Dad's side so I voiced my concerns to him, along with a plethera of symptoms: unexplained weight gain, unbelievably exhausted all the time, very tempermental and moody. In the past week new symptoms are "clicking" feeling when I swallow, jumpy and kind of shaky, can't sleep even though I am exhausted.

When I got the blood work back the bottom of the sheet said "labs look good, check back in a year". I was ticked because nothing was done about the enlarged thyroid and they didn't run the right labs. So I called the office and they were supposed to call me back. When I never heard back I took matters into my own hands, paid the cash outright at a local lab and had a full Thyroid Panel run.

Here's where I need everyone's expertise because I have no idea what these results mean.

Triiodothyronine (Total) 1.9 H Range 0.6-1.8
T4 (Thyroxine) 9.4 Range 5.5-12.0
Thyroid Hormone Binding Ratio 0.90 Range 0.76-1.23
T7 Free Thyroxine Index 8.5 Range 3.8-13.5
TSH 1.288 Range 0.300-5.000

Help please!

The end of my story is that I received a phone call today from the group my doctor was a part of. He has apparently left that practice and knew it when I was in to see him. I guess he just didn't care anymore about his existing patients.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your labs aren't bad. But you need an ultrasound of that enlarged thyroid.

My labs were all good (like yours), and I was very tired every day (like you). Then one day I saw a golf ball popping out of my neck (that's an exaggeration) that turned out to be thyroid cancer.

An ultrasound will give you and your (new) doctor a better look at what's going on with your enlarged thyroid, whether you have any nodules, their sizes, etc.


----------



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Octavia. I cant get in to see my new doctor until the end of July. I will push for that ultrasound.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Roadiesgal said:


> So I had an appointment on June 28th with my PCP. He told me my thyroid was enlarged and ordered nothing but the TSH test (1.187 range 0.300-5.000). There is a history of thyroid cancer on my Dad's side so I voiced my concerns to him, along with a plethera of symptoms: unexplained weight gain, unbelievably exhausted all the time, very tempermental and moody. In the past week new symptoms are "clicking" feeling when I swallow, jumpy and kind of shaky, can't sleep even though I am exhausted.
> 
> When I got the blood work back the bottom of the sheet said "labs look good, check back in a year". I was ticked because nothing was done about the enlarged thyroid and they didn't run the right labs. So I called the office and they were supposed to call me back. When I never heard back I took matters into my own hands, paid the cash outright at a local lab and had a full Thyroid Panel run.
> 
> ...


Personally I think you need to do a different set of labs.

Free T-3 and Free T-4 will give you a better picture of thyroid hormone in your system.

You can order them online along with a TSH for around $85 at www.healthcheckusa.com


----------



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I will let my new doctor run those labs, but I will definately ask for the Free T3 and Free T4. Thanks Lovlkn!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Roadiesgal said:


> So I had an appointment on June 28th with my PCP. He told me my thyroid was enlarged and ordered nothing but the TSH test (1.187 range 0.300-5.000). There is a history of thyroid cancer on my Dad's side so I voiced my concerns to him, along with a plethera of symptoms: unexplained weight gain, unbelievably exhausted all the time, very tempermental and moody. In the past week new symptoms are "clicking" feeling when I swallow, jumpy and kind of shaky, can't sleep even though I am exhausted.
> 
> When I got the blood work back the bottom of the sheet said "labs look good, check back in a year". I was ticked because nothing was done about the enlarged thyroid and they didn't run the right labs. So I called the office and they were supposed to call me back. When I never heard back I took matters into my own hands, paid the cash outright at a local lab and had a full Thyroid Panel run.
> 
> ...


Your T3 is very high. That would be bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so that number raises an eyebrow.

Most importantly, an ultra-sound would be in order here! I do get the impression that you may be hyperthyroid.


----------



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

Hyper with hypo symptoms? It is all so confusing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Roadiesgal said:


> Hyper with hypo symptoms? It is all so confusing.


It sure is! Symptoms can and do cross over in addition, there are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies which can really mess w/ the usual thyroid panel numbers as they attack the receptor sites.

These tests are strongly suggested.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

So when you said my T3 was very high - which result were you referring to? I know that is probably a stupid question, but I don't know how to read any of these results.

Triiodothyronine (Total) 1.9 H Range 0.6-1.8
T4 (Thyroxine) 9.4 Range 5.5-12.0
Thyroid Hormone Binding Ratio 0.90 Range 0.76-1.23
T7 Free Thyroxine Index 8.5 Range 3.8-13.5
TSH 1.288 Range 0.300-5.000


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Roadiesgal said:


> So when you said my T3 was very high - which result were you referring to? I know that is probably a stupid question, but I don't know how to read any of these results.
> 
> Triiodothyronine (Total) 1.9 H Range 0.6-1.8
> T4 (Thyroxine) 9.4 Range 5.5-12.0
> ...


This is the long version of T3 (wish they would have ran the FREE T3.) Triiodothyronine (Total) 1.9 H Range 0.6-1.8

Here is a good place to learn how to interpret your labs.
http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/lab-values/#

And here is a great place to explain labs and what they mean.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I remember when I did not even know what a thyroid was! LOL!

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. We love to answer questions here.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Roadiesgal said:


> Hyper with hypo symptoms? It is all so confusing.


You got that right! AND, just when I think I'm beginning to catch on, something happens that sends me back to kindergarten again!

I stay mad around here!! Everybody knows my ongoing tale of woe but, so far, I've only been treated rudely by one doctor's staff - when I interrupted two receptionists mocking an overweight patient to ask for a referral for a second opinion they laughed in my face!

I can all but guarantee you'll meet a few of the worst and a lot of the finest healthcare professionals as your journey through the land of Thyroidom begins.


----------

